# Coronavirus Warnings and Cancellations Shutting Down Masonic Meetings Around the World



## My Freemasonry (Mar 13, 2020)

As you sit trembling in your bunker while awaiting the black market price of toilet paper to go sky high so you can cash in on those pallets of Charmin you snagged from Sam's Club, you might want to...

For the latest news and information from around the Masonic world, be sure to check the www.freemasonsfordummies.com website.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Continue reading...


----------



## Bloke (Mar 14, 2020)

I am watching this one https://forthright.space/2020/03/13/freemasonry-covid-19-updates-march-13-2020/

Ah.. reading the article I see Bro Chris is too...


----------

